# Celebrations hearing



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello

Just wondering for those who have had Celebrations Hearing, could you tell me what happened and what did you do?

Also, did you take any other family with you ? do your SWs come as well? How long does it all take?

thanks x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
With DS we weren't able to take family, some courts don't have the capacity for lots of people apparently, and our SW couldn't make it as she had to be in another court at the same time, so it was just us, DS and his SW.  We had magistrates and were disappointed really as they siad the AO had been granted and they had a frame with a colourful certificate in for DS, we had a few photos taken and that was it, over in about 10 minutes.  We then all went to a cafe and had cake.
After that DH & I took DS to see my Mum at work (hospital) before having a Pizza Hut lunch (his choice) and then going off to a soft play.
2 days later we had a big party for family and friends with a child's entertainer.
For DD we are waiting for our date and hoping the Judge will transfer it to a court locally to us so we can take the grandparents and make the day easier for the children.  We will have a party but I won't be booking anything until we know the AO has been granted as BM may contest.
OT x


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks OT

I think ours willl be end of May/Beginning of June. Thinking of booking a restaurant for afterwards...Exciting times ahead!


----------



## jitterbug (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Iman
Ours lasted about 20 mins, both SW's came and about 10 friends/family but there was room for more. We had a little chat with the Judge beforehand and we asked her to say that our daughter was staying with us forever because she sometimes doesn't quite believe it and hearing it from someone who isn't a SW or family may just do the trick (and it has seemed to). It was very jolly - the Judge wore her wig and robes and we all had lots of photos and she got a goodie bag with balloons, stickers and a magic wand in it as well as a card.
Aftrewards we went to my mum and dad's and had some sandwiches, cake, presents etc and it was lovely. Knackering but lovely. It was 5 weeks ago now but she still refers to it and says what a lovely day and for a girl just turned 3, that isn't bad 
Hope you have a lovely day. It really is a powerful symbolic message for the children (and felt really emotional for us too!) x


----------

